# matshita +cd-rw +cw-8123



## asteriscme (20 Novembre 2005)

salut tout le monde,

je souhaite vous soumettre le problème suivant:
j'ai un powerbook G4 avec un matshita +cd-rw +cw-8123. Ce dernier refuse de monter les DVD-RW 4X compatibles (même de chez verbatim)
j'essaye avec des DVD-RAM même chose.
Je soupsonne un bug du système, car j'ai essayé avec un graveur externe philips certifié RW même chose à la différence c'est le disque ce monte sur le bureau, mais je ne puis graver ne serai-ce qu'un malheureux fichier de 50ko (j'avais au préalable effacé ce dernier)
Toast n'y peut rien non plus.

Si une bonne âme dispose d'un peu de temps à consacrer à ce problème... J'ai cherché sur le site et sur internet, j'ai rien trouvé.

Merci par avance


----------



## asteriscme (20 Novembre 2005)

MATSHITA CD-RW  CW-8123 :

  Révision du programme interne :	CA14
  Interconnexion :	ATAPI
  Gestion de la gravure :	Oui (livraison/gestion par Apple)
  Cache :	2048 Ko
  Lecture de DVD :	Oui
  CD gravables :	-R, -RW
  Protection contre la
  sous-alimentation de la
  mémoire tampon durant la
  gravure de CD :	Oui
  Stratégies d?écriture :	CD-TAO, CD-SAO, CD-Raw
  Données :	Non

:love:


----------



## Sebang (21 Novembre 2005)

Alors c'est facile, ce graveur est ce qui s'appelle un graveur "combo". C'est à dire qu'il ne grave que le CD-R/-RW tout en sachant *lire* (et non graver) les DVD-ROM/-R/-RW (je ne crois pas qu'il soit compatible avec les +R/+RW, ni avec les -RAM).

C'est ce qui explique.

As-tu essayé avec un DVD-RW déjà gravé ? S'il ne monte pas du tout, c'est sans doute du à l'ancienneté du combo, mais je pense que ça devrait monter.


----------



## asteriscme (21 Novembre 2005)

avec le temps j'ai dû penser que les combos devenaient graveurs de DVD. Bon, merci quand même de m'avoir répondu, je suis confus de tant d'inatention de ma part.

Merci bien, A+


----------



## Sebang (21 Novembre 2005)

Pas de problème, ça arrive à tout le monde !  (surtout pendant le weekend, d'autant plus un Dimanche matin).


----------

